# Running with a toy poodle



## cerulia

Hello,
my husband, my standard and I have started a running routine 3 days a week. We're up to 4 miles and we really love doing it and hope to increase our mileage gradually. Our pup will be a year old in August and we just love the dog she is becoming. She sees me putting on my running shoes and she gets so excited. She even stands perfectly still in front of me so I can put her vest and harness on! Adorable!

We're thinking of eventually adding to the family but more along the lines of a toy poodle. Mostly because we think it would be fun for all of us but also because as much as I love my standard I don't think I could juggle grooming two big puppies.

However, we're trying to do everything right--i.e. research etc. We intend to continue our active lifestyle but we want to know if a toy will fit into it?

Can you go on a long-distance run with a toy poodle? I don't want to push a dog in a carriage. It's fine for those who are comfortable with it but I am not. 

So I if there are some opinions out there I'd be glad to hear them. Although keep in mind I'm super nerdy so medical issues that have some reference to back them up are always appreciated


----------



## fjm

I am not sure Poppy would be up for 20 mile marathons, but I'm pretty sure she would enjoy running a couple of miles. As with any dog I would build up slowly, and remember vigorous, high impact activity needs to be limited while a dog is still growing - especially with larger breeds. I would not even start until the pup was at least 6 months old, and then build up in increments of a few minutes a month. I know a papillon who regularly walks 8 miles a day (his owner has a dog walking business, and he goes on all the walks). Perhaps you could arrange a route in a figure of eight, that enabled you to put the toy back in tha car half way - would only work in the right weather, of course. This is all a bit hypothetical for me - my dogs would LOVE me to run more than the 20 yards or so I usually manage.


----------



## cerulia

This is great! I like to hear about papillons and the like out for lots of exercise. A figure 8 is a good idea too. I would definitely take care not to run a pup too hard before it's grown. I'm glad to have read it though from lots of places. I probably wouldn't have thought of it otherwise that you can damage their developing bones!

Thank you!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

I am so glad you are enjoying your spoo! I am not a toy owner so I can't speak as to their endurance level, but I am curious why not consider a mini? Even one on the smaller end of the scale might just be a little sturdier.


----------



## highhorse

I would go for a mini. The American toys are under 10", whilst here in England, 11" is the standard. My 11" toy would run for 4 miles but my little 9.5" girl would probably struggle. Toys are better at short, very fast speeds - agility, flyball etc. Happy running.


----------



## cerulia

Again, thanks a ton for the weigh-ins! I would consider a mini as well. My husband's theory was big or little haha but I think I could convince him on a mini. I think another reason for going for small was the grooming. I like to take care of the grooming myself but it does take a lot of time. I thought I could zip right through on a toy! I suppose a mini is not all that much bigger and could probably be done in shorter time than my standard  

But then again, I could have a toy that I do other things besides running with ha. Choices! 

Anyone groom their own mini here? How long does it take you? I know for my standard I've probably taken at least 2 hours if not more--probably because I'm self-taught haha.


----------



## CelticKitti

Kodi, my 13/14 lb mini LOVES to run. I take him with me all the time. We've been having a crazy heat wave around here lately so he hasn't gotten out as much. He goes for a run with me, and as soon as we get home he brings me a ball! 

I groom Kodi myself, and am self taught. I usually groom him on two different days. I do FFT on one day and then bath and body on a second day(it may be a week later). He is really bad on the grooming table for FFT!! We've been working on this and I'm still training in the process which slows me down. But I do his body in a short utility clip and it goes much faster. I can't really tell you how long it takes me, because I do two dogs together over two days. But the mini takes less time than the standard!


----------



## cerulia

That's funny I usually split the grooming in half as well. Vilka is very good about it but it still takes me a while. 

Another question I have is about going from a Standard household to a Standard+Mini or a Standard+toy--does anyone have experience with this? 

I have spoken to some really nice and knowledgeable breeders lately who have said sometimes the dynamic can change when you add the other smaller type. 

But I don't know if that's true in general for people going from a single dog to a multiple dog house?

I hope I'm not being obnoxious with all my questions but if we were to add another dog we would really want it to be for the benefit of all parties (new dog, old dog and us!).

Maybe the whole thing is moot and we should just think about adding another standard at some point haha.

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## DavidP

*Poodles are the best running dogs!*

My 12 year male poodle and I have been running together since we got him. He is a 12 pound mini. Larger dogs don't seem to be able to run for as many years as my mini. We run 3-4 miles a day 5 days a week or so. We recently got a toy puppy (female) 8lbs... Ok, 12 year old Noah is slowing down a bit, but 8 Month old Reily, is as enthuasistac as Noah ever was. 
My father in law told me a story about people out west who had a minature poodle that went 20 miles often with them. They went on horseback and the poodle jogged along. There is something about smaller dogs being light on their feet that enables them to go forever!


----------



## cerulia

DavidP said:


> My 12 year male poodle and I have been running together since we got him. He is a 12 pound mini. Larger dogs don't seem to be able to run for as many years as my mini. We run 3-4 miles a day 5 days a week or so. We recently got a toy puppy (female) 8lbs... Ok, 12 year old Noah is slowing down a bit, but 8 Month old Reily, is as enthuasistac as Noah ever was.
> My father in law told me a story about people out west who had a minature poodle that went 20 miles often with them. They went on horseback and the poodle jogged along. There is something about smaller dogs being light on their feet that enables them to go forever!


I love this! It's so cute to picture these little guys keepin up with the big folks  We haven't 100% figured out our position yet but we've talked with many breeders and poodle owners and love the dedication everyone has for their four legged friends.


----------



## DavidP

*Running is fun for the dog!*

My wife says I look ....I'll just say Funny... running with the little dog. But my "high speed" is a relativly low speed for the dog, so they have no problem keeping up the whole way. My older dog runs off leash and stays with me. Poodles are better at this than most breeds. Many dogs will tend to take off after every little distraction, like birds, squirrels, and other dogs. Poodles are such people dogs and so smart they listen better than most..

We got the poodle 12 years ago only because my son had allergies to dogs. I was disapointed because I wanted a macho running companion. I thought the fluffy little poodle would never run with me, boy was I wrong! Keep in mind they don't think they are little dogs!


----------



## Beach girl

I have a smallish mini, about 12", and an overgrown mini, about 16 1/2 inches. The taller boy, Casey, just LOVES to run. I'm training him in agility. He zooms around, takes the leaps, runs over the obstacles, just has a grand old time.

My little guy, Pippin, trots along diligently, will do pretty much whatever I ask in agility at his own pace, but please, please, please don't ask him to run! He just doesn't have it in him for anything but short bursts.

I'd think generally speaking a mini would be a better bet than a toy. Look for one from agility lines. There are some breeders who are more into performance and they really care about how the dog's conformation affects it. You might have better luck finding a running partner from a breeder like that.


----------



## cbrand

I think a Toy is too small and fragile to run with but a Mini can keep up with all but the most elite distance runners.


----------



## cerulia

cbrand said:


> I think a Toy is too small and fragile to run with but a Mini can keep up with all but the most elite distance runners.


CBRAND, what's your take on adding a mini to a standard household? I'm getting lots of varied opinions which I like because I think it's important. Love the poodle forum for the fact that there are so many knowledgeable people sharing what they know and people trying to learn for the sake of their furry friends!


----------



## cerulia

The decision has been made. We are adopting a black male mini today! He comes from long lines of champions and he's wonderfully outgoing and cute. We're calling him Goby and we can't wait to have a slightly bigger family


----------



## fjm

Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## CelticKitti

Congrats!! Yes post pictures please!! I hope he fits in well.


----------



## zoey11

Maybe you could _adopt_ a rescue poodle that was maybe a year or two old and then it would be old enough to start running with you from the first day on. A toy poodle would do fine if it was fit and healthy. I would reccomend IAMS Pro-Active health for food, as it is specially formulated for very active dogs. It was great on my toy poodle! That is, only if you wanted to feed it wet, canned food, though.


----------

